# Pip....PoP... pow!



## N2TORTS (May 29, 2012)

Another CherryHead entry into the New World.....

















JD~


----------



## Jacob (May 29, 2012)

Congrats, its very nice and beautiful seeing these guys first couple seconds of life


----------



## CLMoss (May 29, 2012)

Thanks for sharing. More photos please.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (May 29, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## wellington (May 29, 2012)

Congrats. What number is this one and how many more to go? Also I agree with CLMoss, more pics please


----------



## N2TORTS (May 29, 2012)

wellington said:


> Congrats. What number is this one and how many more to go? Also I agree with CLMoss, more pics please



that makes 21 cherries so far ....... 7 more to go .... although another gal was nesting this evening ...


----------



## dmarcus (May 29, 2012)

Almost made it to freedom, lol...


----------



## Tropical Torts (May 30, 2012)

Congrats JD! Another beauty for sure!


----------



## Zik (May 30, 2012)

Very nice. Congrats!


----------



## [email protected] (May 31, 2012)

Awesome pic series, great to see!


----------



## ascott (May 31, 2012)

More pics please


----------

